# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Hilos erróneos

## Prendes

No sé si soy al único que le pasa, pero hace ya un tiempo que, cuando abro un hilo llamado igual que otro abierto con anterioridad, me lleva al antiguo.

Por ejemplo, ahora hay un hilo sobre la cuenta Hamman creado ayer. Cuando lo abro, me lleva a un hilo llamado igual pero creado en 2008.

----------


## Ravenous

Hace tiempo que sabemos del problema, pero aún no tenemos más solución que cambiar el nombre del hilo. Se está trabajando en ello.

----------


## Prendes

¿Y hay alguna forma de abrir esos hilos?
En plan copiar links y cambiar alguna letra o algo, no sé!

----------


## Moss

> ¿Y hay alguna forma de abrir esos hilos?
> En plan copiar links y cambiar alguna letra o algo, no sé!


  Si lo que quieres es abrir el hilo nuevo sólo tienes que "clikar" en la flechita del último mensaje; la que aparece al lado del usuario.

----------


## Prendes

Graaaacias

----------

